# Source for course stakes?



## Dwayne Barry (Feb 16, 2003)

Any one know where you can buy those step in plastic stakes that are popular for marking cross courses?


----------



## d2p (Jul 29, 2006)

like these? - http://www.tractorsupply.com/agricu...-posts/step-in-poly-fence-post-48-in--3600956


----------



## Gripped (Nov 27, 2002)

Dwayne Barry said:


> Any one know where you can buy those step in plastic stakes that are popular for marking cross courses?


Lowes too.


----------



## ms6073 (Jul 7, 2005)

While this may be true of any type of stake, the plastic stakes are nice and convenient but can cause some serious damage to bikes as they are easily uprooted (especially when it is windy). I am a big fan of the wooden stakes used at the USGP events and although it obviously takes longer to drive that type stake into the ground, I do not recall seeing any stakes get uprooted the few times racers veered off course during last years events in Maddison, Louisville (Fort Collins was the exception due to condutions). I would think that a single 10' long 2x4 board could be turned into six 5' foot tall stakes with the use of a table saw.


----------



## jroden (Jun 15, 2004)

i like the looks of the new stirrup style posts but they are not out in 48 inch size yet. When they are, I want some

http://www.electric-deer-fence.com/electricdeerfences/electricfenceposts/plastic_step_in_posts.htm


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Feb 16, 2003)

Thanks all.


----------



## jroden (Jun 15, 2004)

ms6073 said:


> While this may be true of any type of stake, the plastic stakes are nice and convenient but can cause some serious damage to bikes as they are easily uprooted (especially when it is windy). I am a big fan of the wooden stakes used at the USGP events and although it obviously takes longer to drive that type stake into the ground, I do not recall seeing any stakes get uprooted the few times racers veered off course during last years events in Maddison, Louisville (Fort Collins was the exception due to condutions). I would think that a single 10' long 2x4 board could be turned into six 5' foot tall stakes with the use of a table saw.


you are better served buying kiln dried stakes with the point already on them, though they are not cheap. Many promoters use a metal spike to make a pilot hole then tap the stake in. They are much more time consuming, I spend 4-5 hours setting a grassy 2500 meter course with step ins, it's all about time for me. I have not had issues with the step ins besides the foot pedal breaking off and occasional bent spikes. I have 500 that I carry in a small trailer. For this year I bought a pneumatic tire wagon to haul them around for setup, hopefully it will speed things up


----------



## JPHcross (Aug 15, 2006)

I like the looks of the stirrup style stake as well. Good for harder ground and we have broken too many of the steps on the other style.

I bought my stakes at a combination of Lowes and an Equestrain store near Bellingham.


----------



## gregdogg62 (Aug 9, 2004)

The plastic stakes are great, and make course setup about 10 times faster. You will lose a couple at each race due to breaking, but it is worth the expense. For transporting, the stakes fit nicely in cardboard bike boxes.


----------



## jroden (Jun 15, 2004)

gregdogg62 said:


> The plastic stakes are great, and make course setup about 10 times faster. You will lose a couple at each race due to breaking, but it is worth the expense. For transporting, the stakes fit nicely in cardboard bike boxes.


That's a good tip, i use rolling garbage cans but they are always kind of a jumbled mess. 

One of our local promoters uses a shorter wooden stake of about 2.5 feet with a slit cut in the top for the tape. He sets up morning of the race using wagons and a crew with a pilot hole maker he built and a special post pounder. After the race they wind the tape onto spools with a heavy duty drill and re use it. He's a little more handy and organized than me. Perhaps a lot more.


----------

